# Highway 57 from MTY to DF



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Its almost time to take the 10 hour drive south. Just wanted to ask if anyone knew this route well. I am curious about gas stations, tolls, and possibly motels/hotels along the way. We plan to drive the whole thing all in one day this weekend however plans may change depending on how tired we all are. My 10 month old is teething and it may be a little bit of a stretch for her and the other 2 kids.

If we make it to QRO we will be happy, but I would like to explore San Luis Potosi if there is a hotel near there.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

San Luis Potosi has lots of hotels, but if you want to explore downtown, you might like the Hotel Concordia in Centro. They have adjacent secure parking, a restaurant and some very large rooms, suitable for families. We like its location close to the main plaza, with its Sunday band concerts, etc.
Google will help you find it.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

We drive this route quite often, and always find it pleasant and non-challenging. There are frequent Pemex stations and each one has the associated Oxxos, restrooms, restaurants, etc. We always make the transit in one day, so I can't comment on hotels. Mty to DF in one day is an easy target but, your baby might feel otherwise. If I was planning to overnight on such a trip, I would do so in SLP, not Querétaro, just to break the trip into two easily managable sections. 

One other thing to mention is that you will reach Saltillo quite early, and, this time of the year, heavy ground fog between Mty and there is quite common. It can lower visibility to near zero, but slow, careful driving can mitigate the hazards this will present.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Ken Wood said:


> We drive this route quite often, and always find it pleasant and non-challenging. There are frequent Pemex stations and each one has the associated Oxxos, restrooms, restaurants, etc. We always make the transit in one day, so I can't comment on hotels. Mty to DF in one day is an easy target but, your baby might feel otherwise. If I was planning to overnight on such a trip, I would do so in SLP, not Querétaro, just to break the trip into two easily managable sections.
> 
> One other thing to mention is that you will reach Saltillo quite early, and, this time of the year, heavy ground fog between Mty and there is quite common. It can lower visibility to near zero, but slow, careful driving can mitigate the hazards this will present.


cool. thanks. I think we may push the distance just to get to the new home. We will leave at 6am and hope to arrive between 4 and 5. Any idea what the tolls will be?


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

I cannot speak with any certainty about the tolls, as we drive all around central Mexico and all the roads kind of meld after so many trips. I will say that this route is not one that stands out as being excessive. Qto/DF is nearly 150 pesos, and Mty/Qto must be at least 400, so a guess on my part would be ~500/600 pesos, but please don't base all your family's happiness on my guess


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Use rutas punto a punto - it gives exact toll amounts.

Rutas Punto a Punto

I'd also warn against stopping for gas between Saltillo and Matehuala. We have had several attempts by gas attendants to rip us off in stations in that stretch. One time a gang of thugs surrounded our car, letting us know that we better let the attendant get away with his little scam - or else. We let him have the 100 pesos he was scamming us for, locked the car doors and hightailed it out of there.

Just before you turn on to 57 south as you are get to the Saltillo/SLP junction there is a good Pemex on the left side of the road. I always top it off there. Then there is another good Pemex on the 57D bypass around Matehuala where I gas up for the rest of our drive on to Guanajuato (unless we are staying the night in Matehuala - then I gas up in town where all the stations are fine). Once you pass Matehuala the frequency and legitimacy of the Pemexes steadily increases.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Mty to outskirts of DF are easy and Ruta Punta a Punta will give you route, tolls, time & distance although you will probably beat the time. We stop for gas on NL-Mty cuota, then Pemex between the north & south lanes between Saltillo & Matehuala(San Pedro I believe) as pretty safe & clean restrooms in the main building, next just before tollbooth on SLP bypass and finally the Pemex between the north-south lanes near San Juan del Rio, main building also clean, has a restaurant and a good coffee booth as well as ice cream booth.

Good luck!


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Everyone. I used Punta a punta and found that its actually a 9 hour drive compared to google directions that claims its a 10 hour drive. Hmmm.....good information about tolls too!

Also thank you for the gas station tip. We plan to fill up today and leave in the morning when there will be little traffic. Hoping to make it to Mexico City by 4 or 5pm.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Nine hours about right. We are near midway between SLP & QRO and about 6 hours to MTY and 3 or to DF depending on where. Are you cleared to drive in DF?


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> Nine hours about right. We are near midway between SLP & QRO and about 6 hours to MTY and 3 or to DF depending on where. Are you cleared to drive in DF?


From what I hear I am ok to drive in DF only on certain days. My license plate ends in 1 so I should be safe to drive in this weekend. I will go do the test once I arrive to make sure that everything is on the up and up and I can drive without restrictions.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

conorkilleen said:


> From what I hear I am ok to drive in DF only on certain days. My license plate ends in 1 so I should be safe to drive in this weekend. I will go do the test once I arrive to make sure that everything is on the up and up and I can drive without restrictions.


I'm not an expert but believe that there are 3 restrictions:
-One day a week based on last digit of license number
-One weekend a month, again based on license number
-The latest restriction is I believe not before 11AM(haven't heard afternoon restrictions) unless DF license or a special permit.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> I'm not an expert but believe that there are 3 restrictions:
> -One day a week based on last digit of license number
> -One weekend a month, again based on license number
> -The latest restriction is I believe not before 11AM(haven't heard afternoon restrictions) unless DF license or a special permit.


yes. That is what we have heard as well. Thats not a problem this time since I will be entering DF Saturday late afternoon. I can't drive on Thursdays , the 4th Saturday of every month, and every day between 5am and 11am. However I can go do the emissions testing to get clearance for every day driving. I plan to do this.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

conorkilleen said:


> yes. That is what we have heard as well. Thats not a problem this time since I will be entering DF Saturday late afternoon. I can't drive on Thursdays , the 4th Saturday of every month, and every day between 5am and 11am. However I can go do the emissions testing to get clearance for every day driving. I plan to do this.


Traveling with kids and a couple of stops may be 10 hours+. There are a couple of well equipped rest stops along the way. The San Pedro Parador north of Matehuala is a convenient stop with easy access, clean restrooms and shops/restaurants. You will see large signs for it for about 40-45 miles away. When you start to see the signs there may be some Federales patrolling looking for speeders.

Another Parador is located on the left before the toll booth on the SLP bypass. It has a good selection of fast/cafeteria type foods and very clean (free) restrooms.

I have used both of the paradors for gas without any problems.

You might possibly run into some lane restrictions on the Periferico at the Reforma and Palmas exits. Not sure what they have planned for this weekend.

I am attaching a link describing a blogger's account of his trip along the route you will be taking complete with photos.

http://www.lakepatzcuaro.org/Austin-Eronga.html

Have a safe journey!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

michmex said:


> You might possibly run into some lane restrictions on the Periferico at the Reforma and Palmas exits. Not sure what they have planned for this weekend.


The Sixth Annual (and wonderful) *Desfile de los Alebrijes Monumentales* will be filling the streets of the center of town on Saturday. The parade starts at noon at the Zocalo, goes down Cinco de Mayo, Juárez and Reforma, and ends up at El Angel: 
El Universal DF - Cerrarn Alebrijes calles del Centro Histrico <b>Entrate</b>.


----------

